# P-40 Warhawk question



## tonyb (Jan 15, 2011)

I have just purchased a 1/48 Revell P-40B Warhawk and was thinking of building it as Aussie Ace Clive Caldwell's P-40C (RAF 250 Squadron,Western Desert)
Not being very knowledgeable on these aircraft,can anyone please tell me what differences there are between the P-40B and P-40C?
Also,regarding Bob Oestriechers P-40 from the defence of Darwin in Feb 1945,was his aircraft a B or C?
Many thanks.
Tony


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2011)

The difference between B and C variants were new self-sealing fuel tanks. Because of their structure the capacity of these decreased to 135 galons. In order to raise the range of P-40 the fuel drop tank of 52 galons was added. Instead of that there could be the B-7 bomb rack mounted for a 500lb bomb. And it was the only thing that could be seen as the difference in the outer view between these two sub-types.


----------



## tonyb (Jan 15, 2011)

Excellent,thanks mate.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Tony, Bob Oestreicher's P-40 was an E model over Darwin in 1942.


----------



## tonyb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks mate 
Cheers,
Tony.


----------

